# Humblebundle - get a lot of games for close to nothing



## JMD (Aug 22, 2013)

Didn't see a thread about it, so I thought I would make one 
There's currently a humble bundle going on, in which you can pay what ever you want, and receive a lot of new (or somewhat new) games!

https://www.humblebundle.com/

I paid $5 and got all the games. All of them are available on Origin, and most of them for Steam as well.


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 22, 2013)

I felt bad and gave them $10. I did like the sliding bar option, where you could determine how much goes to EA and how much goes to charity. I moved the slider all the way to the right and gave EA nothing.


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Aug 22, 2013)

That's cool. Too bad I already have all of tose games that I want. I know I'm a vidiot. Hopefully they'll offer more later.


----------



## sunni (Aug 24, 2013)

my friend got me one for my birthday i ended up with dead space, dead space 3 , cysis 2, mirrors edge , battlefield 3 ect ect


----------

